# A new way to make Crochet purse handles



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

In case anyone is interested I just posted a "how to" on making crocheted purse handles. I like the way the handles turned out, they are nice and sturdy.
Here is the link to the blog:
http://auntekristy.blogspot.com/2011/11/new-way-to-make-crochet-purse-straps.html


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Great bag, love the handles. What a stunning view you have.


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

Its hard to find a place in Montana that DOESN'T have a stunning view!
Thank you.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

thank you for sharing. i will try that.


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

Great! it's really easy. I have a knit purse that I made quite a while ago - just sitting here because I haven't found decent handles for it. I am going to make the handles for it like this. 
You could even make them for felted purses.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

thanks for link...love this technique...i was born and raised in Northwest Montana, on flathead Lake...right outside of kalispell...i still visit often....there is no place like it...my daughter lives In whitefish now..and one son in bigfork.....


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you so much. I have not made a purse yet, but I am looking forward to doing that soon. I will certainly use your straps.


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

Ooh NW Montana, probably the prettiest area in the whole state!!


----------



## Kateannie (Mar 21, 2011)

What a great idea. As you can see by my Avatar, I am Kate....the Bag Lady. I have used brass hoops for the handles of some of my purses, beginning the purse itself on the bottom edge of the hoop after crocheting around it If you purposely twist your crocheting you have a cute twisty handle. But my best trick is to buy clear tubing of the proper diameter, cut it in about 6" lengths, then split them open. You can slip this over your handle right where you hand would be holding it to keep it clean when using light colors. I put a little piece of clear (not frosted) tape over the opening on the underside of the tubing to keep it closed.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you for the tip.
I envy you for your "neighborhood".


----------



## jerzeegirl (Feb 24, 2011)

Stunning view and lovely purses! Besides crocheting over clothesline you can crochet over the clear plastic flexible tubing that come in different thicnesses. Like the kind you use for the filters for fish tanks, garden ponds etc. they work great as per one of my very crafty friends.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

what good ideas.....I am always looking for purse tips..... ty


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

What GREAT ideas! thanks for sharing.


----------



## kriskrafter (Sep 16, 2011)

What GREAT ideas! thanks for sharing.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks, Kris, 

I always have trouble getting my crocheted handles the way I want. I am going to try these. 

I tried cutting apart the lid of a coffee can and sc around it. But I did not like the feel of the handle. This one looks more comfortable.


----------

